
Ask HN: Where do you go for career advice? - non-entity
I&#x27;m a very lost right now as to my career and a number of things surrounding it. I&#x27;ve tried r&#x2F;cscareerquestions on Reddit and their discord, but it seems that it&#x27;s mostly students with high hopes and I found myself lending more advice than receiving. I&#x27;ve also made posts on HN on the past asking specifics, but they rarely gain more any traction.<p>Is there any good places you know of for this stuff? I&#x27;m at a point right now in my life where I feel like I&#x27;m wasting.
======
siriniok
I totally understand your frustration. I was happy to met a wonderful mentor
in the early days of my career. I was expecting to hear mainly technical
stuff, but instead he was talking about soft skills, empathy, lifestyle,
communications and so on. Only few months later I've realized how actually
important was all that stuff for my career.

So that's what I would recommend to you: find a good mentor who looks beyond
hard skills. It's hard, but look for a fellow who is happy about their career
:D.

Another thing I would highly recommend is to find an accountability partner or
join a mastermind group. Those can be your peers who are interested in meeting
from time to time and talk about career-related topics. You can discuss your
goals and progress, work-related problems, and keep each other accountable.
That helps a lot in actually making progress more than anything else.

Hope this is helpful. If you want to talk more about all these things, I'm
always open to chat.

------
ytNumbers
Sounds like you've been looking for free career advice. That's an extremely
important subject. Accordingly, quality advice for that subject is likely to
cost you a small amount of money. If you get good advice, it will be the best
money you've ever spent. If you're willing to spend less than $100 for the
advice, you could try contacting this person:

[https://www.youtube.com/user/AaronClarey/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/AaronClarey/videos)
[https://www.patreon.com/AaronClarey](https://www.patreon.com/AaronClarey)

------
ux4
Talk to a recruiter, reach out to a staffing agency, or occupational
therapist.

Receiving career advice online isn't very useful unless you live in the bay
area or know the credibility of the person giving advice. Odds are your local
labor market has a completely different landscape with different skill
requirements.

